# Bild spiegeln



## SuperFamicom (3. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Methode, die eine Bildspiegelung (BufferedImage) übernimmt? 

-Viele Grüße-


----------



## Jake2.0 (3. Jan 2009)

Hey,

Wo willst du denn spiegeln?

naja wenn du unten oder oben außerhalb bzw. am Rand des Bildes spiegeln willst kann man es doch duplizieren und dann drehen ...

mfg Jake


----------



## SuperFamicom (3. Jan 2009)

Also gespiegelt werden soll an der y-Achse.
Wenn du eine Drehung meinst, steht das Bild auf dem Kopf?!?!


EDIT: Am linken Rand.


----------



## Landei (3. Jan 2009)

Du kannst ein neues BufferedImage derselben Größe machen und in dessen Graphics-Objekt das erste Bild "verkehrtrum" reinmalen:
drawImage(img, 0, height-1, width, -height);


----------



## SuperFamicom (3. Jan 2009)

Danke Landei, das ist perfekt und unkompliziert


----------



## Gast (2. Feb 2009)

hey,
weis jemand zufellig mit welchem programm man bilder spiegewln kann


----------



## Gast (2. Feb 2009)

Wie und wo soll den gespiegelt werden? Wenn horizontal oder vertikal, dann kannst du das eigentlich mit jedem gescheiten Grafikprogramm machen. Ich hab Adobe Photoshop CS3. Schon mal mit GIMP versucht (hab ich selber nicht...)?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (2. Feb 2009)

Windows?
Start->Programme->Zubehör->Paint

Strg+O
Strg+D
Enter
Strg+S

Alt+F4







wenn man für diese simple operation schon Photoshop kaufen müsste... :shock: Mammamia..


----------

